# Love Caragan Kennel's dogs?, well come check out who i drew!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, so i know i told you guys that i was going on a Colby dog drawing streak but i just couldn't help myself lol.

I drew CH 'PR' Caragan's Steel Xia (C-ya) Look-N call name Justice!



















k, i'm going back onto the Colby dog drawing streak lol. But What do you guys think?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wonderful work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Very nice


thank you lol! 



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Wonderful work!


thank you very much!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse!! OMG!! That's so freakin awesome! You keep gettin better and better each time!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse!! OMG!! That's so freakin awesome! You keep gettin better and better each time!


lol i try!  Thank you so much! Cheryl Caragan loved it too
That's the very first female that i've drawn come to think of it  gotta love APBT lol!
:goodpost:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for sharing! its awesome


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

very very good!Looks exactly like it!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

redog said:


> thanks for sharing! its awesome





dixieland said:


> very very good!Looks exactly like it!


Hahaha! Thanks you 2!  i love how her ears interact with her head/jaws. it's so proportioned and flowing


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

the eyes are a grabber, perfect eyes, perfect lines and shading darkness in the drawing. thats a great nose? hmmmmm, who inspired you to make such impressive canine noses?

...i wonder.
always love when you post your art, keep up the great work.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice! i wish I could draw! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey you drew my Justice!!! You know i already love that picture and thank you for drawing my little girl!! I showed it her and she approved! lol
Keep up the good work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> the eyes are a grabber, perfect eyes, perfect lines and shading darkness in the drawing. thats a great nose? hmmmmm, who inspired you to make such impressive canine noses?
> 
> ...i wonder.
> always love when you post your art, keep up the great work.


Haha well i guess the picture inspired me, they used to be little buttons when i was like 8 LOL! I think i just got better, shoot i better have after all those nights up at 4 am tired with red eyes trying to draw the face of a dog :rofl:
I've never taken any kind of art class  Even in school, i'd draw anything other then what i was assigned to lol! Thanks a ton Oscar 


Shes Got Heart said:


> very nice! i wish I could draw! lol


Thanks girly! :roll: Haha i can teach you if you'd like....it would be a challenge for the both of us! LOL!



performanceknls said:


> Hey you drew my Justice!!! You know i already love that picture and thank you for drawing my little girl!! I showed it her and she approved! lol
> Keep up the good work


Heehee yep i drew your Justice! :woof: You're very welcome!! Teehee! She know's she looks good, even when paper flat she looks good!! LOL!
I'm still drawing General I've gotta finish the rest of his body haha. He's legless and we don't want that XD


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesmoe I love te caragan dogs so much


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Awesmoe I love te caragan dogs so much


haha they are very beautiful


----------

